# Hybrid Audio L1 Pro R2 Ring Radiator Tweeter Review



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

HAT L1 Pro R2 Tweeter testing is done and posted...
http://medleysmusings.com/hatl1pror2/


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

These look good aesthetically!

You must have more spare time than usual to be doing all you have been.


----------



## danno14 (Sep 1, 2009)

26 hours in his day and he never, ever sleeps


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

But the question is how do they sound....


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Like tweeters.


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

Wow!!!


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

Victor_inox said:


> But the question is how do they sound....


I would hope good with as much thought that went into looks and function. Those terminals should be standard on tweeters. 

Why don't you give them a test on a tube?!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

legend94 said:


> You must have more spare time than usual to be doing all you have been.


really, _really _late nights...


----------



## Scott Buwalda (Apr 7, 2006)

Thanks Erin for the test!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

No problem. Glad to be able to get some off-axis data for these.


----------



## gregerst22 (Dec 18, 2012)

Nice results and they're purty too.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

legend94 said:


> I would hope good with as much thought that went into looks and function. Those terminals should be standard on tweeters.
> 
> Why don't you give them a test on a tube?!


Agreed on terminals.
threaded body is my favorite feature.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I am not so sold on the threaded nut/body thing...but I am probably in the minority on that issue. Just makes installing a bit more challenging.

This is timely...I will use your data to work on some passive XOs for these and either the L3SE, L4SE, or L3Pros. If you want to test any those let me know, I have them all on hand except the domes which I am waiting on.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Another great review Erin. You and the site you have put together are becoming an excellent resource. Especially at the fever pitch you've been turning out this latest round of testing.


----------

